# Thewaxshop is a Daddy.....Again



## mootin

congrats


----------



## NrGx

Lol yay! One more person to run after for him! Hope he like changing nappies n stuf...ewww *shudders*


----------



## Sdumper

Congrats David!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adam144

Congrats man! Another phase-cooling kit for you to buy in ~10 years? Lol.


----------



## MADMAX22

lol thats an early bird one huh, congrats ... so much for sleeping this week


----------



## blackeagle

Make sure he doesn't get to close to the phase!!!

Congratulations to the both of you!

Blackeagle


----------



## tuchan

Does that make it 3 now mate. Looks like you have the Workshop sorted out then







Great work mate, Congratulations







Hope all is well







.


----------



## ItsLasher

CONGRATS!! on the new arrival!!


----------



## Chopes

You goin for the record? lol

Grats.


----------



## The Duke

Congratz to you and yours


----------



## Ace of Spades

Congrats man, have fun with your new child


----------



## alexisd

Congrats to you and Family.


----------



## bluedevil

congrats.....and you still afford all the new puta parts too?


----------



## The_Jester

Congratulations


----------



## shajbot

Congrat mates, wish you all wellbeing!


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

are you going to oc the babys crib? or toys?







jk grats !


----------



## pjlietz

Congrats!! Hope everyone is well. Best of luck to you and yours from me and mine


----------



## XCubed

Congratulations! To you, and your whole family! God Bless


----------



## ira-k

Congrat's to you and your Wife..You will never regret having children, even after they grow up and want to borrow money all the time..


----------



## cgrado

congratulations!


----------



## The_Snyper

Congratulations.

Now, go get some sleep.

You're going to need it


----------



## tubnotub1

Congratz on the new addition to your family! Good luck!


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations, Wax! Have fun with the new little one!


----------



## wudaddy

Congrats Wax.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

WAX Daddy!!!!


----------



## geekedittilitghz

congradulations!! hope all is well


----------



## swayne

hooray for babies


----------



## 3xtr3m3

Congratulations ! Best luck to the future overclocker in his life


----------



## d3daiM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crash*
Congratulations Thewaxshop & Mommy

Baby Ethan. Born Oct. 7th @ 1:12am 8lbs 13.2oz.

WOW Thats a big baby!!!

Did you find out before he did?










Congrats wax!


----------



## The Pook

Congrats.


----------



## BrinNutz

Congrats man!!!


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Thanks guys







Heres a first pic minutes after birth (i look horrable lol). Ill have better pics tommarow of him, he didnt have much color as he just was born.


----------



## Xavier1421

Congrats!!!


----------



## Renegade5399

GG. Gratz!


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*
Thanks guys







Heres a first pic minutes after birth (i look horrable lol). Ill have better pics tommarow of him, he didnt have much color as he just was born.










I know that feeling--from one breeder to another: enjoy the ride! I never understood why anyone would make that kind of sacrifice--until I did it myself--twice. And you three times! LOL There is an infinite supply Wax and you will never lack nor will your family--the Universe provides!

Enjoy these moments--they race by before you know it. take movies and pictures and all that stuff--later you will trip when you see how much they change month to month!.

Peace

CyberD

PS Wifey asks is Mom doing okay?


----------



## bigvaL

Congrats man! GL


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Mom is doing great. No stiches or anything.







Just a lil pain


----------



## atomicfission92

Congrats on the new baby boy Waxshop. Get him started on overclocking asap, before you teach him to drive.


----------



## Namrac

My goal with my kid: have their first word be computer related.

Baby:*babbling*
Wife: "OMG! Did she just no say mama?"
Me: "**** no! She said Mandriva!" *fist pump*


----------



## wowza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crash*

Congratulations Thewaxshop & Mommy

Baby Ethan. Born Oct. 7th @ 1:12am 8lbs 13.2oz.


Somebody had a long day!

Congrats Waxy and Mommy on the new arrival!


----------



## ThaWaxShop

First pics of little Ethan


----------



## Muftobration

Congratulations on your new son!


----------



## JacKz5o

Congrats Wax


----------



## Renegade5399

Fresh babies look so peaceful...too bad they grow up


----------



## Wankerfx

Cutey.


----------



## TheInformationator

Great to see a healthy baby after all of the freakish pathological ones in my nursing books hahaha.

Congrats.


----------



## BenHagerty

Woowoooooo!


----------



## jigglylizard

Congrats! I love babies, they're so cute









3 kids! That's gonna be tiring... (lots of piggyback rides lol)


----------

